
Microsoft takes on the free world  - far33d
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2007/05/28/100033867/
======
gyro_robo
At least it's down from 283 mentioned in 2004:
[http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/08/02/1459211&tid;=155](http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/08/02/1459211&tid=155)

With IBM backing Linux, all Microsoft can do is start a nuclear war that will
not end well for it.

"I'll see your 235 and raise you 6,000."

------
far33d
cliff notes: But he does break down the total number allegedly violated - 235
- into categories. He says that the Linux kernel - the deepest layer of the
free operating system, which interacts most directly with the computer
hardware - violates 42 Microsoft patents. The Linux graphical user interfaces
- essentially, the way design elements like menus and toolbars are set up -
run afoul of another 65, he claims. The Open Office suite of programs, which
is analogous to Microsoft Office, infringes 45 more. E-mail programs infringe
15, while other assorted FOSS programs allegedly transgress 68.

~~~
gibsonf1
_"It's a tinderbox. Patent law's going to be the terrain on which a big piece
of the war's going to be fought. Waterloo is here some where." --Eben Moglen,
Executive director, Software Freedom Law Center_

This is a very sobering article - MS's way to cripple the Open Source software
movement now that MS's products are beginning to loose steam. Let's hope
Richard Stallman will be able to slay the Goliath.

~~~
mxh
David vs. Goliath is a nice story, but it's always better to have someone
bigger on your side. MSFT has a huge warchest, and therefor a big advantage
going against the FSF. I'd look for support for the cause of free software
from the likes of GOOG, IBM, and YHOO (assuming the latter isn't bought by
MSFT); companies that make a lot of money by not paying the MSFT tax.

Now, could MSFT acquire/bribe all its deep-pocketed natural adversaries in a
patent fight? My opinion is not; they don't have _that_ much money, and the
GPL limits their ability to engage in cross-licensing maneuvers.

Still, this story makes me want to chant: "Hey, hey, ho, ho, software patents
have got to go." I can't think of a damn thing s/w or business process patents
have ever contributed to innovation. (Counterexamples welcome.)

------
stuki
Hopefully, this time the dispute will go all the way to the supreme court, and
we will get a ruling that makes the whole IP environment more predictable. At
least for startups and smaller players without huge legal resources, as well
as for those who would like to invest in them, the current uncertainty is
worse than any probable ruling.

